# rağmen ... halde ... -se de



## vatrahos

cümleler "bu kitap biraz uzun olmasına rağmen, bence muhakkak okunmalı" / "... biraz uzun olmasına halde ..." / "... biraz uzun olsa da ..." arasında ne fark var? Şu doğru mu:

"...rağmen..." = "*even though* this book is a little long ..."
"...halde..." = "*although* this book is a little long ..."
"... olsa da..." = "*even if* this book is a little long ..."

hepsi az çok aynı şekilde kullanılır mı?


----------



## altruist

vatrahos said:


> cümleler "bu kitap biraz uzun olmasına rağmen, bence muhakkak okunmalı" / "... biraz uzun olmasına halde ..." / "... biraz uzun olsa da ..." arasında ne fark var? Şu doğru mu:
> 
> "...rağmen..." = "*even though* this book is a little long ..."
> "...halde..." = "*although* this book is a little long ..."
> "... olsa da..." = "*even if* this book is a little long ..."
> 
> hepsi az çok aynı şekilde kullanılır mı?




Evet öyle diyebiliriz. 

Not: Biraz uzun olması halde değil biraz uzun olduğu halde deriz.


----------



## Volcano

*although is also rağmen.*


----------



## vatrahos

Ah, kusura bakma! Düzeltmen için çok teşekkürler, altruist!

"Bu çok çirkin bir şehir olduğu halde, biz başka bir yerde iş buluncaya kadar burada oturmamız gerek" derken, "-diği halde" kuruluşunu uygun kullandım mı?

"halde" ve "rağmen" kuruluşlarından hangisi günlük konuşmada daha yaygın kullanılır? Her ikisi mi?

Her zamanki gibi, düzeltmeleriniz için çok teşekkürler!


----------



## princess_of_ist

Bu cümleyi şu şekilde yazabiliriz:

"Bu*rası,* çok çirkin bir şehir olduğu halde, (ol*masına* rağmen)  başka bir yerde iş buluncaya kadar *(bulana kadar)* burada oturmamız gerek"

"rağmen" ve "halde" sözcüklerinden ikisi de günlük konuşmada yaygın olarak kullanılıyor. Bu cümlede İkisini de kullanabilirsin.

Ancak kullanımlarında ufak bir fark var mesela yazdığın:

"biraz uzun olmasına halde " yanlış bir kullanım doğrusu:
"biraz uzun *olduğu* halde"

I would write this in English:
Please note the grammatical difference  between the usage of "*e *rağmen, -*ı* halde"
For example:

Geldiğ*i* halde
Gelmesin*e* rağmen;

Sevdiğ*i *halde
Sevmesin*e* rağmen etc..


----------



## vatrahos

Evet, farklı kuruluşları anladım: ikisinin de yaygın kullanılıp kullanılmadığını bilmiyordum, ama bana açıkladın. Teşekkür ederim!

not: "-ene kadar" "-inceye kadar"dan daha yaygın mı kullanılıyor?


----------



## princess_of_ist

I think there is a small difference between them:

"Buluncaya kadar" is like: Until you have found a new house..

You put more emphasize on the time in this sentence..

"Bulana kadar" is like "until you find a new house"

Personally, I generally prefer -e kadar" . "Bulana kadar" sounds better to me..

Because it is shorter, and for this reason, more common


----------



## altruist

Hayır aralarında hiçbir fark yoktur, Türkçe düşünürsek.  İkisini de günlük kullanımlarda sıkça görmeniz mümkün. 

Sen gelene kadar ayrılmayacağım
Sen gelinceye kadar ayrılmayacağım.

Alternatif olarak -e dek kalıbını da kullanabilirsiniz.

Örneğin: Sen gelene dek burdayım.
İş bitene dek çalışmaya devam edeceğim.


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> not: "-ene kadar" "-inceye kadar"dan daha yaygın mı kullanılıyor?



*They are both*


----------

